# recvoring gold from slag



## darkelf2x1 (Apr 26, 2007)

this is the procedure that i follow so far... i think its fun doing this

save everything and put in another batch


1. fire the metals at melting temp WITH A CRUCIBLE IN GOOD CONDITION... - learned that the hard way

2. remove crucible and cool rapidly, hammer along the cracks to reveal metal and the slag should sepearate esaily 

3. if needed reduce size of slag to allow use in crusher and crush away

4. once youve crushed several times empty canister and pass through a sieve. inspect the left over material for gold

5 as you continue crushing makeshure you use a smaller screen than the previous and make sure to sift through what was left the gold is usually very easy to spot.

6.. continue to you hearts satisfaction

7. bring in the chems :twisted: 

- - - - -

- this is a great way to make panning dirt you sell on ebay


----------

